

Hackers Can Steal Gmail Credentials from Samsung Smart Fridges - dsr12
http://www.pentestpartners.com/blog/hacking-defcon-23s-iot-village-samsung-fridge/

======
sydneyliu
Something I've always thought about with IoT is the fact that everything is
hackable. There are very few things that the best hackers can't get to. With
more and more things being automated (often times with more important info),
there are more vulnerabilities that appear. I think a self-driving car is an
example. The security on things like cars and anything in the home need to be
extremely high to ensure the safety of the users. As the home becomes more and
more smart, need to make sure it's not just a buffet for hackers.

------
boulos
Please enable and use application specific passwords. Then this mess would
turn into "hackers can grab your gmail credential used only by your fridge,
which you revoked quickly and without needing to change anything else".

------
professorTuring
The new definition of IoT: Insecurity of Things.

